# Is there a way to clear Uber notifications?



## truecrimson (Oct 22, 2016)

Is there a way to clear or get rid of the notifications that pop up on the screen and then stay there on the bottom forever? They keep pushing the last trip and today's totals further and further down and I'd like to have those at the top of the stuff on the bottom of the screen, if you know what I mean.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes there is a way. Uninstall the Driver App. Done. No more scrolling notifications. *joking*

Honestly, I agree with you. Those messages are so annoying. Wish there was a separate tab for all the ads.


----------

